# Halfmoon or Plakat?



## Tehachopi (Dec 12, 2015)

So I'm doing a bit of planning for my next fish while cycling my tank once more. I literally have to tear it down and restart it all so while it cycles I'm thinking of what kind of fish I want. I have always loved koi bettas and see them mostly in two tail types, the halfmoon and the halfmoon plakat. Which do you think would be better? I have seen plakats being more active due to the shorter tail which I love but I love the long tais too... Oh course health and personality comes first!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm personally a plakat fan, short clean fins (and less chance of shredding them). I have a double tail that trims his caudal down to plakat size so I won't be keeping long fins any more =.=


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm on the lookout for a half moon plakat. The long fin Bettas are beautiful too but I love the spunkiness of the plakats and less worry about tattered fins.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

It comes down to personal preference. I prefer Halfmoons, but lately I've been getting into Halfmoon Plakats. I sorta switch between tail types, haha.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I LOVE plakats. They're so much more active than my long finned fish. But I do appreciate the beauty in long finned fish. It's all up to preference. I like the decreased risk of fun biting in plakats and the seemingly more fluid and graceful movements a lot of them have. Whereas a lot of long finned guys I've seen have a harder time turning around


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

HMPK's are fantastic! All the beauty without the fuss.


----------



## Tehachopi (Dec 12, 2015)

I've decided to give the plakat a try and have purchased this beauty. Here's to hoping all goes well!


----------



## SydneyA (Jan 17, 2016)

I ordered my Plakat off Amazon and he's extremely spunky and beautiful. I also have the "half moon plakat kings" from Petco. Still have lovely fins but are not so finny that they bite. Plus they are enormous. I have a special place in my heart for the plakats. I just love the neat tidy look. I have a rose betta with huge overflowing fins and he's always biting them. I guess wearing a hoop skirt all day would get annoying  the big one are about 4 inches. Sorry that one pic is so tiny.


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

i have 2 plakats and 1 Halfmoon. Personally, I like my halfmoons (Named Melon) personality more. Thankfully he hasn't chewed his fins, but his tail is so big and heavy he rests a lot. I'm thinking of getting another betta and I'm thinking halfmoon. It's a risk for sure but I really want a Long tailed fish, hopefully he doesn't shred his fins to pieces!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Tehachopi said:


> I've decided to give the plakat a try and have purchased this beauty. Here's to hoping all goes well!


Ah he's a beauty! I love his colors.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have never had HMs. I have RTs! Ha! Talking about taking it to the extreme LOL

My current RT is a foster failure, and he came with only a quarter of his fins present. And then there's this amazing regrowth and we all clapped and cheered, until I moved him to a planted 3gal and he shredded them all again. I love my fish... I love my fish... I love my fish... GRRRRR!!! ><

My second RT is not here yet. This one has a full tail. We'll see how the circus goes. I should change my signature LOL Sith is an RT.

I have never had PKs personally, but I'm lucky enough to be able to foster a couple. I've fostered two of Petco's "King Plakats" - one is still here - one male EEPK and now two female EEPKs. I think they're all strong swimmers and probably would be able to handle more filter current than most. Can't comment on fin biting as they only stay with me a short time, but the EEPK boy took a chunk off his pectorals in his owner's home. Both "King" PK never did.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Olivia27 said:


> I have never had HMs. I have RTs! Ha! Talking about taking it to the extreme LOL
> 
> My current RT is a foster failure, and he came with only a quarter of his fins present. And then there's this amazing regrowth and we all clapped and cheered, until I moved him to a planted 3gal and he shredded them all again. I love my fish... I love my fish... I love my fish... GRRRRR!!! ><
> 
> ...


I don't mean to crush your spirit, but aren't RT's, HMs just with extra branching?


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

RT is technically a HM with extreme branching as litelboyblue said, its said to be a mutation of HM I think.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

litelboyblu said:


> I don't mean to crush your spirit, but aren't RT's, HMs just with extra branching?


Oh they are! Which is why there's no such thing as HMRT. But since they're a pretty specific thing, it sorta helps to say RT when you wanna talk about an RT.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Tehachopi said:


> I've decided to give the plakat a try and have purchased this beauty. Here's to hoping all goes well!


Ahhhhhhh so pretty!!! Congrats on him, I'm jealous. Good luck!


----------



## BamNeko (Jan 10, 2015)

Your new boy is beautiful! I have a HMPK and he was labeled as Fancy but he's working through a red phase right now.


----------

